# Agility AND therapy?



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

First let me say that I have never done either of these but am interested in both. Now for the question. Since agility dogs are required to expend lots of energy and therapy dogs are expected to be calm and quiet, are these activities something that a single dog can do or is it better to make a choice? 

I'm very interested in agility but being very rural, all training facilities and trials are a few rip of an hour or better. 

Therapy, training would still require travel, but once certified there are many local places we could go. 

Just looking for some input, thanks so much for your thoughts. 

Lisa 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

With the right golden you could do both. They may not be able to compete at the highest level (depending on how calm you want), but you should be able to do low level agility (maybe even past that) and therapy work. It will probably require more training and you will have to exercise more before therapy visits but it can be done. I would suggest finding a breeder with experience in both venues.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Here is a list of dogs with MACH titles who were also therapy dogs. I searched the dogs with MACH titles in TDI titles on k9data to get the list. 
Caramel http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=155547
Caitlin http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=218750
Winona http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=266379
Makai http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=148689
Gem http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=341416
Boomer http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=41370
Cruiser http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=94655
Rosie http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=319416
Shelby http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=13830
Treasure (one of my favorite goldens) http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=13830
Murphy http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=306988
Nikki http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=157937
Haley http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=67853
Dale http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=14729
Jolie http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=227958
Riser http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=227957


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Just a heads up.. I am sure there are more goldens out there with both. They may have run out of room on the Titles like we have and I had to remove the TDI. 
I believe there are alot of goldens that do both. Titan has a daughter that is an great therapy dog and she also runs agility.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

First of all just because a dog has TDI certification it does not mean that the dog is an active therapy dog or even has done therapy work. Many folks get it the same time they do CGC.

Having said that, I have a 6 year old golden who does Agility (trials at Masters Level and actually got from Novice to Masters in less than a year), Dock Diving, Tracking, Hunt and Obedience and is an active therapy dog (Pet Parnters). He is a calm, laid back, moderate energy dog.
However, I know some very high drive field dogs who are marvelous therapy dogs. It all comes down to having an off and on switch.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

rhondas said:


> . . . However, I know some very high drive field dogs who are marvelous therapy dogs. It all comes down to having an off and on switch.


I was thinking the same thing with respect to doing therapy work and any of the other active dog sports. Even though the on/off switch is discussed from time to time, I'm still unclear how much it is innate and how much is training and socialization.

I've often wondered whether the extensive socialization which is necessary for good therapy work interferes with the keen handler focus that is necessary for successful competitive obedience and I'm assuming for agility. 

Also agree that therapy dog certification doesn't necessarily indicate that the dog is a working therapy dog.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Maddie is doing both. She passed her therapy dog test and is doing her thing. We just went today to a preschool, last week it was a retirement home.

She also loves agility and is very fast. Sadly, I am very slow.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

I really don't see why there would be any problem with your agility dog becoming a multi-functional citizen as a therapy dog.
I have field trial dogs ... you know, the wild and crazy kind that run multiple 400 yard sprints to pick up a bird, then race back so they can go get the next one. My girl, who has achieved a pretty high level of success at field trialing, has passed the therapy dog tests with flying colors, including the on-site visit to a nursing home.
Go for it ... you'll be glad that you did.
FTGoldens


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

BaWaaJige is both a field dog and a therapy dog. Yes we are active in both venues. When he sees his bumpers or a bird he is on fire crazy the amount of energy he has but stop at the school or a nursing home and he is laid back and calm as can be. He is so sweet and gentle when he sees a walker or a wheelchair. He is coming up on 2.5yrs I can imagine what he will be like as he matures. 
I have to say I did socialize him allot. He went everywhere with me he still does. I would stop and sit outside stores, dr offices, library any place I thought there would be a group of diverse people around. We also work on obedience all the time too. 
So yes you can do both if you want to put the time into it.


----------

